# Toon Disney and cartoons from the 90's vs the cartoons of today



## TeenRyu (Jan 4, 2011)

As the tittle suggests, Old school vs new school. 

1) Which one do you like more and why? 

2)which one is more appealing and why? 

3)overall, which is more epic?


----------



## Purpledrank (Jan 4, 2011)

The new school loses pretty badly in a fight...

1) 90's good old fun and not as corny.

2)Old not as corny and kiddied down.

3)Old, it has DUCK DODGERS!


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey Arnold was easily the best cartoon I have ever watched. The series had something for everyone, and episodes taught real life lessons to kids. Not only that, each character got personality development, not just Arnold. Helga, Gerald, Phoebe, Stinky, Sid, Curly, Rhonda, and pretty much anyone with a name got their own episode. Also, Hey Arnold got so much shit past the radar, it's amazing they weren't caught!

Cartoons of the 90s blow away 98% of the shit on television these days.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 4, 2011)

The only new school cartoons that are good is Phineas and Ferb and Dave the Barbarian.
Besides, does Disney still have any cartoons apart from the ones I've mentioned? Because right now I only see sucky teen sitcoms.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2011)

You damn well modern cartoons don't stack up OP


----------



## Majinvergil (Jan 4, 2011)

Cartoons of the 90s  were so much better then shit we see on tv today.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 4, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> The only new school cartoons that are good is Phineas and Ferb and Dave the Barbarian.
> Besides, does Disney still have any cartoons apart from the ones I've mentioned? Because right now I only see sucky teen sitcoms.



Are you serious? They're both trash. Almost every cartoon that came out after 2007 was shit. Dave the Barbarian  stacks nowhere near anything in the 90s.


----------



## Vice (Jan 4, 2011)

Chowder and Flapjack were kind of underrated, but the 90s cartoons just rape here.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 4, 2011)

Mider T said:


> You damn well modern cartoons don't stack up OP



 

10char 

**


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 4, 2011)

The 90's, easily. The majority of cartoons today are just plain bad, with a few exceptions, where the 90's was filled with a plethora of amazing sows. It was like a golden age to have a childhood in.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 4, 2011)

Purpledrank said:


> The new school loses pretty badly in a fight...
> 
> 1) 90's good old fun and not as corny.
> 
> ...



They also had Darkwing Duck


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 4, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Are you serious? They're both trash. Almost every cartoon that came out after 2007 was shit. Dave the Barbarian  stacks nowhere near anything in the 90s.



Have you even seen them? Especially P&F, the jokes are good, the characters are good and the scenes with that platypus are awesome.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 4, 2011)

I fucking dare anyone to tell me that the shit these days is better than Doug, Rocket Power, or Rocko's Modern Life, or Ren and Stimpy.  



Soledad Eterna said:


> Have you even seen them? Especially P&F, the jokes are good, the characters are good and the scenes with that platypus are awesome.



Yes, and I don't find it in the least entertaining.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 4, 2011)

Animaniacs anyone?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 4, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> Animaniacs anyone?



I cried when they got cancelled for the sexual innuendos.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 4, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> As the tittle suggests, Old school vs new school.
> 
> 1) Which one do you like more and why?
> 
> ...



old school eighties and nineties toons where better quality

no one has the balls to make something as dark and serious as Batman: TAS and gargoyles...in this PC hypersensitive world we live in 

the grandiosity and epic nature of darkwing duck transformers all those great shows...duck tales friggen tale spin

back in the day they gave us zany crazy things great shows that ranged from the timverse to hey arnold and the rugrats...to the friggen transformers and gi joe and he man...to serious cartoons like the ones mentioned above

nothing now adays holds a candle..the only thing I've seen that comes close is ATTLA and even then..the superior quality is the oldschools



Level7N00b said:


> I cried when they got cancelled for the sexual innuendos.



now they wanna ban..the land before time the secret of NIMH batman TAS and Gargoyles..from certain areas seriously "because kids can't handle it"


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 4, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> Animaniacs anyone?



Tiny Toons


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 4, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> I cried when they got cancelled for the sexual innuendos.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xmAC9Qu908[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Jan 4, 2011)

90s cartoons stomp in every category, but I wouldn't hate on all current cartoons.
Phineas and Ferb isn't trash, and chowder is alright.

It's sad what they did to spongebob, season one was pretty good, now its garbage.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 4, 2011)

now the thread is an ode to the years of better cartoon and cartoon stations when they were epic!


----------



## Purpledrank (Jan 4, 2011)

I wish I wasn't Born in 1992 I don't remember most of the 90's. :/


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> now they wanna ban..the land before time the secret of NIMH batman TAS and Gargoyles..from certain areas seriously "because kids can't handle it"



They should gtfo with that bullshit.  The reason kids today are so soft, flabby, and emo is because parents have tried to pussyfoot and protect them from everything.  The irresponsible Generation X was a lost cause but Generation Y is one of the most well-adjusted since the G.I.s.  Alot of that had to do with upbringing.  Great entertainment mixed in with educational...like what happened to the Mothersbaughs?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8QErsFhe0g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 4, 2011)

Purpledrank said:


> I wish I wasn't Born in 1992 I don't remember most of the 90's. :/



watch these intros..and tell me just the intros don't psyche you the fuck up


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-Q7a6SxIBk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygrEVnrg3Ic&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-u07UEDT5I[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3vhpk7DhZM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wiRfwhAfng&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YD4Zy_J8f0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yeA7a0uS3A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub5bl2QNHPw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_cMaGt52QE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

yeah bro this is some of  what you missed man


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 4, 2011)

Shikamaru (howtroublesome) said:


> 90s cartoons stomp in every category, but I wouldn't hate on all current cartoons.
> Phineas and Ferb isn't trash, and chowder is alright.
> 
> *It's sad what they did to spongebob, season one was pretty good, now its garbage.*


You say it as if it was the only season that was good


----------



## Glued (Jan 4, 2011)

A highly underrated series, Exosquad. 
[YOUTUBE]wHKyY2DTEco[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Purpledrank (Jan 4, 2011)

Gargoyles,Batman and X-men always had reruns so I never missed those


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 4, 2011)

put tale'spin chip'ndale rescue rangers Darkwing duck or mighty max in any major kids network on the prime time list and watch them solo..the modern series like nothing

until the parents start howling about how adult it is


----------



## Purpledrank (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks like the kind of stuff that needs to be shown again...
I have been watching MIB here and there though kick ass, way better than the movies themselves and the art quality it keeps is great


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> You say it as if it was the only season that was good



Agreed, Season 3 was probably the best.  Then Season 2 followed by Season then all others.  Season 3 ended in 2004 but had been on hiatus for 2 years.  The movie came out in 2004 and Season 4 started in 2005...episodes were shit from that point on.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 4, 2011)

I honestly didn't like Spongebob. I hated it.


----------



## Purpledrank (Jan 4, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> put tale'spin chip'ndale rescue rangers Darkwing duck or mighty max in any major kids network on the prime time list and watch them solo..the modern series like nothing
> 
> until the parents start howling about how adult it is


Yet the parents allowed *Oh god nightmares*

*Spoiler*: __ 



BARNEY!
[YOUTUBE]8ZZivl5iKCo[/YOUTUBE]





TeenRyu said:


> I honestly didn't like Spongebob. I hated it.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZw64rBswqc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Glued (Jan 4, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> put tale'spin chip'ndale rescue rangers Darkwing duck or mighty max in any major kids network on the prime time list and watch them solo..the modern series like nothing
> 
> until the parents start howling about how adult it is



Well, the modern Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles was pretty epic. Justice League Unlimited. Spectacular Spider-man. 


As for old school 90s.
Besides, I can't believe you forgot about Conan the Adventurer or Exosquad.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 4, 2011)

Lets not forget about Bonkers or Rugrats.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> [Youtube]SqgJ6wzSW8k[/Youtube]



Man, thank you, I've almost forgot about this series.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 4, 2011)

Ren & Stimpy

/thread

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXE2cBd-JwE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_AdxJWFUh4[/YOUTUBE] 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TdqpWiBliw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Well, the modern Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles was pretty epic. Justice League Unlimited. Spectacular Spider-man.
> 
> 
> As for old school 90s.
> Besides, I can't believe you forgot about Conan the Adventurer or Exosquad.



According to a certain mod, TMNT is known as Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles in some countries in hopes of not glorifying ninja's actions.  And they say the U.S. tries to Flanderize


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Well, the modern Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles was pretty epic. Justice League Unlimited. Spectacular Spider-man. ]



well i did say they had some quality but I don't think tmnt counts as new gen nor would the he-man remake seeing when it started and all

justice league counts as part of bat and supes TAS so thats a given and never saw SSM



Ben Grimm said:


> As for old school 90s.
> Besides, I can't believe you forgot about Conan the Adventurer or Exosquad.



they crapped out genuine awesome and pure win every other series for two decades straight there is so many good shows...I couldn't possible fit all the intros into one post..besides I wanted to give purple a crash course..not overwhelm his very being with raw awesome 



Purpledrank said:


> Yet the parents allowed *Oh god nightmares*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



to be fair that was around in my day too..they started pussifying sesame street about the year you where born (yes dude even sesame street had awesome in it..back in the day..thats literally the scope of what you missed)

Barney I hold responsible for the dumbing down of young kids shows..its some hunk of crap "every ones special everything ends happily" don't teach you shit about the real world non sense..though the execution of quality was that crime against humanity the teletubies

but for awhile even the friggen pre k shows had epic in them...and then the magic school bus

and this isn't even touching the raw awesome that use to pass for kids movies in the eighties and early nineties

beetlejuice batman Legend the Dark Crystal.Who Framed Roger Rabbit..The never ending story friggen land before time the Hunchback lion king..


----------



## Glued (Jan 4, 2011)

To Mider T, Whut?



Soledad Eterna said:


> Man, thank you, I've almost forgot about this series.



You should also check out Captain Simian and the Space Monkeys, great Science Fiction.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> To Mider T, Whut?



Just read this, follow the link if you still don't understand.



Jello Biafra said:


> Most European adaptations used "Hero" rather than "Ninja" because the moral guardians didn't like the idea of ninjas being the heroes.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Well, the modern Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles was pretty epic. Justice League Unlimited. Spectacular Spider-man.


I don't like the modern TMNT. I mean, Shredder was an alien, man, a fragging small squid alien inside a robot. That twist killed the show for me.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm kind of tired right now so i'll post alot more tommorow but we up until 2006 our cartoons were pretty fucking acceptable,
 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-S7zoCHc7U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFYtX2p0vAk [/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoeOBDSgWBA [/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwwlZdP5MLE&feature=related [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Glued (Jan 4, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> well i did say they had some quality but I don't think tmnt counts as new gen nor would the he-man remake seeing when it started and all
> 
> justice league counts as part of bat and supes TAS so thats a given and never saw SSM
> 
> ...



I hold Conan and Exosquad slightly apart because the 90s really lacked large arch story telling. Conan was a bit episodic but it had a three episode finisher. Exosquad was perfect, dealing with ideas of race and morality and war. 

The 2000 turtles are leagues above their 1987 counterparts.


----------



## Glued (Jan 4, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> I don't like the modern TMNT. I mean, Shredder was an alien, man, a fragging small squid alien inside a robot. That twist killed the show for me.



There were three different Shredders.

Utron, Kurai and The True Shredder Tengu.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2011)

Back then, kids knew how to deal with REAL grief
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPTUA_wdp78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Purpledrank (Jan 4, 2011)

Magic school bus came on everyday before school pretty hax bus.
That thing could solo universes...

Oh yeah the 2000 turtles should be considered 90's they are in fact more near authors intent than the 1987 turtles who received heavy doses of what shows today would think to be extreme making a show about murder and killing into pure comedy isn't easy...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 4, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Back then, kids knew how to deal with REAL grief
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPTUA_wdp78[/YOUTUBE]



that show was great

but now adays you would never be allowed to tell a story like that ever...Growing pains was it? the batman TAS episode with the clay girl robin was crushing on..the ending..there was just  but in a way that was well done

when ATTLA tried to do that with Jet..they never spoke of it again never touched on it..and played it for laughs later..and this show was aside from some others the closest the new guys get to the OG's 



Purpledrank said:


> Magic school bus came on everyday before school pretty hax bus.
> That thing could solo universes...
> 
> Oh yeah the 2000 turtles should be considered 90's they are in fact more near authors intent than the 1987 turtles who received heavy doses of what shows today would think to be extreme making a show about murder and killing into pure comedy isn't easy...



the live action movie got it right..well the first one any ways..and shredder was so god damn awesome

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz5rx6o6Vt8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Jan 5, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> watch these intros..and tell me just the intros don't psyche you the fuck up
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-Q7a6SxIBk[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



It could be the cold temperature but there were tears in my eyes.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 5, 2011)

Gunners said:


> It could be the cold temperature but there were tears in my eyes.



Nope. Those are tears of sadness for missing such an epic year of cartoons.


----------



## Vice (Jan 5, 2011)

Mider T said:


> According to a certain mod, TMNT is known as Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles in some countries in hopes of not glorifying ninja's actions.  And they say the U.S. tries to Flanderize



They also changed Michelangelo's nunchucks to the grappling hook midway through the series because of their banning in several countries.


----------



## Wesker (Jan 5, 2011)

I miss prime Cartoon Network , so many good cartoons.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Jan 5, 2011)

Batman Beyond was awesome.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlobFExM-UM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 5, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-u07UEDT5I[/YOUTUBE]



thread ended fucking here. this was one of my favorite shows growing up and the best superhero show i ever watched

man, this nostalgia makes me want to re-watch it 

EDIT: Batman Beyond was great too


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 5, 2011)

Wesker said:


> I miss prime Cartoon Network , so many good cartoons.



Yeah. In my country CN only shows Ben 10, goddamnit I really hate that cartoon.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 5, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Lets not forget about Bonkers or Rugrats.


Fucking Rugrats is original gangster shit dawg, that show go fucking hard in the paint.

All grown up actually wasn't that bad, it's a good cartoon...but compared to the original rugrats? All grown up might as well been shit with purple spiky hair on it.

Reptar always wins.

And Dexter wasn't 90's? Srsly?

I dunno when I was a kid I was watching bugs bunny, scooby-Doo, Dexter, Yogi Bear, Rugrats, Rocket Power, among other things like Dragon fucking ball (Z) though that isn't a cartoon, but what a fun child hood.
Now-a-days I don't turn on the T.V theres nothing fucking on but the news. Reality T.V is shit, current cartoons are 100% childish, no value in them whatsoever, and are probably not entertaining for kids either.
When I walk buy and see kids watching "Max and ruby" & shit like that, when they could've been watching Rugrats....
Beast wars was fucking awesome too.


I mean the current cartoons are fucking retarded, and I don't know how they're still going.
Clone High was good...but was clone high the 2000's?
Undergrads was good too.



> Barney I hold responsible for the dumbing down of young kids shows..its some hunk of crap "every ones special everything ends happily" don't teach you shit about the real world non sense..though the execution of quality was that crime against humanity the teletubies



Teletubbies, barnie and Caillou are abominations.

But lets get back to the Magic School bus.
You can't tell me you didn't want a fucking Magic School bus.
My parents had bought me all the fucking education CD's and they were fucking fun too. If I ever remember, I'd definitely pick them up again and have my sis play that shit when she gets older.
i still remember that fucking episode where they bust up the hood ornament so they go in like a bucket of water, and start playing with the molecules.
That bus is fucking wicked, Xzibit looks like a bitch.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 5, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Yeah. In my country CN only shows Ben 10, goddamnit I really hate that cartoon.



Seriously? Ouch...


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 5, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Fucking Rugrats is original gangster shit dawg, that show go fucking hard in the paint.
> 
> All grown up actually wasn't that bad, it's a good cartoon...but compared to the original rugrats? All grown up might as well been shit with purple spiky hair on it.
> 
> ...



You mean the bus that could quite possibly solo the narutoverse?  the bus that made edication look cool?  everyone loved that bus. and you know what else? Loony Toons, Flinstones and the Jetsons, and lastly; I don't care what you say; Sailor moon before school, Sailor Moon movie afterschool followed by Toonami and original Adult swim with old school disney and the first Digimon movie to watch? All I did was watch tv. Back then, Tv was why you went home and finished your homework in like 20 minutes. I miss it so much.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 5, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Teletubbies, barnie and Caillou are abominations.
> 
> But lets get back to the Magic School bus.
> You can't tell me you didn't want a fucking Magic School bus.
> ...



The magic school bus Carmen San Diego and to a lesser extent Mighty Max and mummies alive made a conscience effort to entertain kids...and teach them about science and history and what have you...they did this Sesame Street did this while keeping it real in the seventies and eighties and early nineties (no pretenses where made they lived in the fucking hood..you saw this..they made no balls about this..finding ways to educate entertain and help you get over that kida shit was what made this awesome)

then along comes a certain generation of parents..we'll say the ones who had kids in the early to late nineties..and 2000's PC and some other factors...that dummed that shit down demanded the other stuff be light hearted or face cancellation...(the sutff got canned because toned down it sucked) and new shows..that teach that every ones the same its a fucking rainbow sunshine world out there..and you'll be accepted no matter who you are

no..fuck no..thats all bullshit..it's fucked up at least two now three generations of kids...these kids don't know what the hell good quality entertainment is and whats worse..its like the censors and parents are either cowards..or think their kids are too fragile to handle shit

i mean these shows could be light hearted but they tossed you serious issues and treated you like..fucking Adults it let you know you where still a kid..but they took you serious enough to hit you with some of the heavier material shows like Batman and Gargoyles did...

fuck Gargoyles did "gun awareness" better then fucking PSA or afterschool special I ever saw

Robotech (and it's real version Macross) transformers Thundercats GI joes and Voltron just gave us raw awesome ..He man too

and whats sad..allot of these great shows are considered "not suitable for children" any more

and some people wanna ban some of this shit..or slap teen and adult anime ratings on it...

like I says..we got lucky, others wont be again


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jan 5, 2011)

The only series that hold there own but brought down by the utter shit around them are TMNT and Avatar the Last Airbender


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 5, 2011)

Once upon a time Disney meant quality entertainment for the whole family. Movies like Lion King, Aladdin, their various fairy tail adaptations, Tarzan etc will always be classics. Gargoyles was another great show even adults could enjoy it, David Xanatos FTW. Now Disney just makes more teen star reject shows that are utter garbage. Cartoons in the 90s shit over today's cartoons in general when we have Real Adventures of Johnny Quest, Mummies Alive, Gargoyles, DCAU shows, Marvel animated, Animaniacs, Defenders of the Earth, flash Gordon etc.

I'm glad I grew up with those.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXG_zG2SEaw[/YOUTUBE]

Epic.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 5, 2011)

the sad part is supposedly allot of those old shows...scare kids these days


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 5, 2011)

Pfft, kids need to be toughened up anyway. Watership Down and nothing else until they learn!!!!!!!

anyway, i used to really like Chip&Dale's rescue rangers, it was on every sunday morning after i got back from church  Obviously a lot of the other stuff mentioned here like Gargoyles was boss too, and obviously the early transformers shizzle, but i'm so old i can never remember when these things started anymore


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jan 5, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> watch these intros..and tell me just the intros don't psyche you the fuck up
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-Q7a6SxIBk[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



So...much...WIN :amazed


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Hey Arnold was easily the best cartoon I have ever watched. The series had something for everyone, and episodes taught real life lessons to kids. Not only that, each character got personality development, not just Arnold. Helga, Gerald, Phoebe, Stinky, Sid, Curly, Rhonda, and pretty much anyone with a name got their own episode. Also, Hey Arnold got so much shit past the radar, it's amazing they weren't caught!
> 
> Cartoons of the 90s blow away 98% of the shit on television these days.



Hey, I love Hey Arnold as much as the next guy, but I wouldn't call it the greatest cartoon ever. Lots of other cartoons (many mentioned in this very thread) were better IMO



Level7N00b said:


> Are you serious? They're both trash. Almost every cartoon that came out after 2007 was shit. Dave the Barbarian  stacks nowhere near anything in the 90s.



Dave the Barbarian was decent



Purpledrank said:


> Magic school bus came on everyday before school pretty hax bus.
> That thing could solo universes...



Ms. Frizzle is obviously a Time Lady and the Magic School Bus is her TARDIS


----------



## Glued (Jan 5, 2011)

Dave the Barbarian isn't a great Barbarian show. You want a good Barbarian, this is BAH BEH WIAN

[Youtube]2x_4nCj4TI0[/Youtube]


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2011)

It's not a barbarian show, it's a comedy show


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 5, 2011)

Anybody remember The Secret World of Alex Mack? 



Endless Mike said:


> Hey, I love Hey Arnold as much as the next guy, but I wouldn't call it the greatest cartoon ever. Lots of other cartoons (many mentioned in this very thread) were better IMO
> 
> 
> 
> > I didn't mean it's the best _ever_, but it's _easily _my favorite cartoon.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 5, 2011)

The one where that girl could turn into a blob due to a chemical accident?


----------



## Glued (Jan 5, 2011)

The Secret world of Alice Mack


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm surprise no one has posted one of the best shows to ever come out the 90's [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSnij6sRbHA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ib9Qc8_gfzw[/YOUTUBE]

the show was epic man, it was epic , look how many people launched their careers thanks to it





> Dexter's Laboratory was notable for helping launch the careers of several cartoon creators such as:
> 
> Craig McCracken( animator and creator of The Powerpuff Girls and Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends. He also did animation work on King of The Hill during seasons 1-4.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Gig (Jan 5, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> the sad part is supposedly allot of those old shows...scare kids these days



If I ever have kids there being brought up watching Tom and Jerry, Flintstones, Batman, Spiderman, Hulk, X-Men, Dragonball, He-Man, Transformers (I can't even write up all the good ones there is that many) none of the shit that gets produced today. 

It is honestly disgraceful that kids are spoon fed so much that there scared to watch Batman I mean honestly I was watching that show when I was 4 years old 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFDTMW3_ilE[/YOUTUBE]

The only cartoon currently on which is at the same quality that 80s and 90s Cartoons where at is Avengers Earth's mightiest heroes, best super hero show since Justice League Unlimited.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 5, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> The one where that girl could turn into a blob due to a chemical accident?



Yeah, that and TK, electrokinesis, and seemed to glow gold sometimes.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 5, 2011)

Dexter had the actual show, cameo from Black Falcon, Justice Friends and Monkey plus 4th wall breaking. Might as well mention Courage and Johnny Bravo.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 5, 2011)

I thought it was Blue Falcon?  Well, whateves.

Johnny Bravo wasn't as funny for me after that new season came out. But it was still watchable.

Cow and Chicken needs it's mention as well. And Ed, Edd, n, Eddy.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 5, 2011)

Gig said:


> It is honestly disgraceful that kids are spoon fed so much that there scared to watch Batman I mean honestly I was watching that show when I was 4 years old


agreed, parents should seriously stop overprotecting like that, in the long run, once those child have to face the real world, this blanket that has been tended over them, this bubble is going to burst and it is not going to be good


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 5, 2011)

Parents bitch about the silliest things, and then ruin what would have otherwise been a great episode of a show. Like how the religious fanatics started tripping about how Lord Zedd was "_satanic_"


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 5, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> I thought it was Blue Falcon?  Well, whateves.
> 
> Johnny Bravo wasn't as funny for me after that new season came out. But it was still watchable.
> 
> Cow and Chicken needs it's mention as well. And Ed, Edd, n, Eddy.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Exe0IEB3hKs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ado7ohkLeg4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSpF68DX3TE[/YOUTUBE]

also special mention of
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLmf5IekxC0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akatora (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't think this should be in the battledome but



> 1) Which one do you like more and why?
> 
> 2)which one is more appealing and why?
> 
> 3)overall, which is more epic?



Honestly In anything not computer animation related I'd pick 90's cartoons any day over current

however animes have some i like, most of what's shown on the 3 cartoon channels at my parents place is plain garbage imo when compared to the Cartoons i grew up with 

giving them bad dubs make it even worse



basicly ever since Cartoon Network made Dexter etc the western cartoons haven't been the same standard


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 5, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Parents bitch about the silliest things, and then ruin what would have otherwise been a great episode of a show. Like how the religious fanatics started tripping about how Lord Zedd was "_satanic_"



they make it seem like it watching an animated fight, would make the child violent, how about they just teach their not to imitate everything they see on T.V., I mean really this is just lazy parenting


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WBjWCT4NPHI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ulUwGWEHDkI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]cUW0lj5CfuQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]6hFoR0ziYFc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Gcbbd42lHnE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]zkshm0x0pek[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]TwznYJBaTQo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]36NgK-vJc1M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]NJPYmd8_Qdw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]6_zYmvFsk1E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gig (Jan 5, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Honestly In anything not computer animation related I'd pick 90's cartoons any day over current


Beast Wars >>>>>>>>>>> anything that is computer animated now 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY16WVtaEEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Glued (Jan 5, 2011)

The death of Vizeier from War Planets and Dinobot from Beastwars

[YOUTUBE]epHMrRPX6rI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Oifs6ulpd9A[/YOUTUBE]

Amazing stuff right there.

War Planets ended prematurely and was almost as good as exosquad. Beast Wars was phenomenal


----------



## The810kid (Jan 5, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Hey Arnold was easily the best cartoon I have ever watched. The series had something for everyone, and episodes taught real life lessons to kids. Not only that, each character got personality development, not just Arnold. Helga, Gerald, Phoebe, Stinky, Sid, Curly, Rhonda, and pretty much anyone with a name got their own episode. Also, Hey Arnold got so much shit past the radar, it's amazing they weren't caught!
> 
> Cartoons of the 90s blow away 98% of the shit on television these days.



Hey Arnold easily had the best cast of a cartoon for kids. Hell even Ernie, Oscar and Mr. Hynd got dedicated episodes. Only Nicktoon with a cast as good as Hey Arnold's was Doug.


----------



## Judas (Jan 5, 2011)

The810kid said:


> Hey Arnold easily had the best cast of a cartoon for kids. Hell even Ernie, Oscar and Mr. Hynd got dedicated episodes. Only Nicktoon with a cast as good as Hey Arnold's was Doug.



You guys need to stop bringing back old memories, I may just shed a tear.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 5, 2011)

The early 2000's had some decent cartoons that were 90's esque like X Men Evolution, Static Shock, TMNT, Yugioh, Teen Titans, Invader Zim, Fairly Odd Parents, Danny Phantom, Jimmy Neutron, Code Name Kids next door. They just dropped the ball somewhere later in the decade.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh man, Beetlejuice cartoon, I miss that


----------



## The810kid (Jan 5, 2011)

Power rangers during the Zordon era equals childs 1st addiction to anything even though Power rangers Turbo was shit but they made up for it with in Space.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2011)

The810kid said:


> Power rangers during the Zordon era equals childs 1st addiction to anything even though Power rangers Turbo was shit but they made up for it with in Space.



That's not a cartoon though


----------



## Glued (Jan 5, 2011)

The810kid said:


> The early 2000's had some decent cartoons that were 90's esque like X Men Evolution, Static Shock, TMNT, Yugioh, Teen Titans, Invader Zim, Fairly Odd Parents, Danny Phantom, Jimmy Neutron, Code Name Kids next door. They just dropped the ball somewhere later in the decade.



Kids Next Door went way too far, there is a point where awesomeness becomes stupid.

2000s, 

Static Shock, JLA, TMNT, Teen Titans, Transformers Animated, Spectacular Spider-man, Avatar the Last Airbender, and Ben 10.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 5, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> That's not a cartoon though



neither is all the live action crap that Nick and Cartoon Network show to day I saw Alex Mack wa smentioned so I felt it had to be included as well as Are you afraid of the dark. A cartoon that has yet to be mentioned *RECESS*


----------



## The810kid (Jan 5, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Kids Next Door went way too far, there is a point where awesomeness becomes stupid.
> 
> 2000s,
> 
> Static Shock, JLA, TMNT, Teen Titans, Transformers Animated, Spectacular Spider-man, Avatar the Last Airbender, and Ben 10.



thanks for throwing those ones that I missed which is proof that the 2000's had potential to keep great cartoons going.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Kids Next Door went way too far, there is a point where awesomeness becomes stupid.



Yeah but I liked a lot of the classic movie homages they did, like Star Wars, Indiana Jones, Mad Max, the Terminator, Night of the Living Dead, etc.

There was even a DBZ parody once


----------



## The810kid (Jan 5, 2011)

Also I don't think Cat Dog has been mentioned that and AAAHHHH Real Monsters, The Angry Beavers, The Wild ThornBerry's, good times


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-qhz7DAwZ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The810kid (Jan 5, 2011)

Bobby's world more good times.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm so thankful I got to grow up(born in 92) with 90s cartoons instead of the shit today. Seriously TV today is awful. Its a shame parents raise their children like retards


----------



## Akatora (Jan 5, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'm kind of tired right now so i'll post alot more tommorow but we up until 2006 our cartoons were pretty fucking acceptable,
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-S7zoCHc7U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFYtX2p0vAk [/YOUTUBE]
> ...




meh they were ok but the look of shows made in flash just isn't my thing

also they tend to "overpower" more in new series in the way they just want to make the biggest bangs even if it doesn't make much sense and it's almost always the same c haracter that get all of the attention


Ofcause i've said this about new cartoons being bad compared to the old ever since Dexter came out

I never like Rugrats either same for Hey arnold

their animations were enough to make a person that watched ~ 2 hours of cartoon a day on average lose faith in western cartoons future


Dino Riders another show that i enjoyed along many already mentioned in this thread to name some that I think the thread is missing i'd also add King Arthur and the Knights of Justice, M.A.S.K(not the mask, the mask was also fine)


serioiusly i wonder why i don't see some of the kinder 90's cartoons on either

like carebaers or Teddy and friends(i tink the show was called)


along many other TCC/CC cartoon classics or are even these to violent for kids these days...


Te times sure have changed since I was 5

back then here they'd cut out the most violent scenes and then label a cartoon E even though they curse a lot and lots of blood is shown and even death of characters take place

Now a day the same show uncensored is labled 15+ ...


should tell us quite a lot about how much things have canged


(The censored version i grew up with was EXTREMELY censored but they still showed it with the stuff i mentioned along with Canibalism granted not among humans but among still talking characters)

the show took 8½ hours and 1½-2 hours of the show was removed due to censorship to make it labled E and still have the above stuff XD
the final fight of the series was censored down from 50 min to 10 min 




The Immortal WatchDog said:


> now they wanna ban..the land before time the secret of NIMH batman TAS and Gargoyles..from certain areas seriously "because kids can't handle it"





That's just facepalm worthy

Why not make a tv chanel for kids that want to be kids not be kids that want to be babys



I wonder if they even dare show this kind of stuff

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8pkxdBodsg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





Finally i doubt anyone can help me out here

but any of you able to remebmer an old Basket cartoon?
One with a dogs playing street basket and a Grasshopper named maake(or something like that)


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 5, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Parents bitch about the silliest things, and then ruin what would have otherwise been a great episode of a show. Like how the religious fanatics started tripping about how Lord Zedd was "_satanic_"



In my country it was said _Pikachu_ was satanic, for the love of Christ.


----------



## enzymeii (Jan 5, 2011)

I thought this was gonna be a fight so I could say Genie Jefar solos...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 5, 2011)

Transformers Cybertron is an english adaptation of the anime Galaxy force. The point was that today's cartoons are shit not those good ones from the 80s, 90s and early 2000s. There were some exceptions even after that but today i.e current time cartoon shows are shit.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 5, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> In my country it was said _Pikachu_ was satanic, for the love of Christ.



Didn't you know? If it isn't carrying a cross and a bible, then it's evil and will corrupt the minds of the youth into being devil worshipers.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jan 5, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'm kind of tired right now so i'll post alot more tommorow but we up until 2006 our cartoons were pretty fucking acceptable,
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-S7zoCHc7U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFYtX2p0vAk [/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Thease I got to admit were great shows but they Canceled it way to soon But compared to the DCAU and the rest of these cartoons they just dont hold a candle to the qualaty of humor and art in them.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Jan 5, 2011)

someone mentioned duck dodgers[YOUTUBE]ZpsxfEU-4Is[/YOUTUBE]

and im surprised no one has mentioned samurai jack


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 5, 2011)

ahh yes, thanks for reminding me. the Animals of farthing wood was awesome... especially the series with Bully in... but that poor snake... and those fox cubs 

yep, you wouldn't get that shown for kids anymore


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 5, 2011)

Gig said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFDTMW3_ilE[/YOUTUBE]



That Episode...iirc got a heap of emmy nods...hell Batman TAS iirc got a bunch of props for it..that was friggen quality right there and that actor micheal Ansara..really took that role serious his Freeze was why the guy went from being an obscure annoying guy to a serious villain..until arnold messed it over any ways

what a tragic end...he had in batman beyond..you really felt for the guy




Gaelek_13 said:


> So...much...WIN :amazed



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nB0KOgKgwco[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUbWPRzkU0A[/YOUTUBE]

almost teared up when I saw these vids...the good ol'days they don't make 'em like they used too


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jan 5, 2011)

*90's*, very easily.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 5, 2011)

The land before time series, the one series with the neverending tales, (epic  ) Then there were the original Loony Toones, the freaking tom and jerry, Peppy le Piu, all of them. I grew up with the old school, and I miss it so much. Cartoons today are so retarded. They treat kids like kids...and kids with no minds.  its really horrible. all the jokes and cartoons from the old days were not only meant for kids, but meant for adults as well; a truly good source for family Tv time. And yet they had a hint of seriousness in them as well.. Cartoons just aren't the same anymore. T.T THey should make a channel dedicated to ALL old school cartoons of the 90s and back. I'm sure it would sell.


----------



## Glued (Jan 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]aQENCPSCVjg[/YOUTUBE]

Godzilla the Series.


----------



## Glued (Jan 5, 2011)

Big guy and Rusty the boy robot.
90's


----------



## DanE (Jan 5, 2011)

Still at the age 18 I get entertained with old cartoons with very bad quality don't know why but I do.  I was checking the channels when I ran into Rando..I mean Cartoon Network, seriously our kids are gonna be so weird if they keep watching todays toons.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 5, 2011)

not to mention even the animals where for some unknown reason..cute to look at 



we also had these





we had a good couple decades


----------



## Akatora (Jan 5, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Transformers Cybertron is an english adaptation of the anime Galaxy force. The point was that today's cartoons are shit not those good ones from the 80s, 90s and *early 2000s*. There were some exceptions even after that but today i.e current time cartoon shows are shit.



Your streaching it a bit if you compare those to the 90's and 80's cartoons

I'd still say what started this downfall was when Dexter, Bravo, edx3 etc was made

I may still find Bravo fun at times but the visuels are a disgrace compared to the 80's and 90's standard good shows


well one good thing that might be sparked from japans about to change anime industry is 
It might leave open deamnd for these cartoons again


----------



## Akatora (Jan 5, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Didn't you know? If it isn't carrying a cross and a bible, then it's evil and will corrupt the minds of the youth into being devil worshipers.




Imagine fans creating their own religion believing in cartoon characters

that way they could say it's discimination to their religion to cancel the show due to something like that


Seriously I start to question more and more why peope believing in a likely hundreds to thousind years old fiction should be treated that much better than anyone who make up thier own

really i bet if you got enough people to believe in the new fiction or simply sign up for it it would be so fun having the overused discimination card availible every time something you like takes the hit



a god for everything is the past, a single god prevailed in current time for being easier the next step is we create our own gods it's just a question of when it'll be acknowledged


----------



## Purpledrank (Jan 5, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Big guy and Rusty the boy robot.
> this


Yes, that was one of the shows I watched when I grew up.
Stan lee did an American robot as well later for fun.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> I fucking dare anyone to tell me that the shit these days is better than Doug, Rocket Power, or Rocko's Modern Life, or Ren and Stimpy.
> 
> Yes, and I don't find it in the least entertaining.


Didn't care for R&S or Rocko.




TeenRyu said:


> I honestly didn't like Spongebob. I hated it.


Meh, I liked it for a few years.



TeenRyu said:


> Lets not forget about Bonkers or Rugrats.


Rugrats _was_ the 90's for me.



basch71 said:


> Ren & Stimpy
> 
> /thread


You know, I _never_ cared for this show. I guess I was one of the few kids repulsed by it.

But, seriously, let me intervene in this obligatory 90's wank (not that it doesn't deserve it) with some diamonds in the rough that is the new millennium:

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUsFLVjobug[/YOUTUBE]
One of Disney's best televised cartoons, I swear. You can definitely see the influence of eastern animation in it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZvsF9T2yyU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Best cartoon ever, IMO

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWaWvQuIVMI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx7lf4BebjE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLdDjLEIpzI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkFtn7HIAGY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xdw-G2QxYM4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOlweD0MTAI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_lwKcHEmBQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




_Just_ to name a few. Cartoons post-90's haven't been _that_ bad.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 5, 2011)

yes they have been in the 80's and 90's every other cartoon series that came out..was on similar quality to the ones you..posted..with every couple being..pure epic

no ones denying the modern age has diamonds in the rough..we're saying its bad *because* its only diamonds in the rough and not..a constant stream of awesome

besides your listing allot of series that started in the early part of the last decade..when the downfall of quality hadn't hit full force yet


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 5, 2011)

The only things after 2007 that deserve a mention are Transformers Animated and Avengers: EMH.


----------



## Purpledrank (Jan 5, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> yes they have in the 80's and 90's every other cartoon series that came out..was on similar quality to the ones you..posted..with every couple being..pure epic
> 
> no ones denying the modern age has diamonds in the rough..we're saying its bad *because* its only diamonds in the rough and not..a constant stream of awesome
> 
> besides your listing allot of series that started in the early part of the last decade..when the downfall of quality hadn't hit full force yet



Young justice may be good and the mad shorts are funny.
Like you said though just diamonds in the crap.

LOOK AT THAT CRAP!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2011)

Spectacular Spider-Man says hi.

Finn and Jake has gotten some chuckles out of me whenever I see it, too.

EDIT: Was Code Lyoko post-2007, because that show was pure-awesome. 6Teen's good too, but that debuted in 2004.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Spectacular Spider-Man says hi.
> 
> Finn and Jake has gotten some chuckles out of me whenever I see it, too.
> 
> EDIT: Was Code Lyoko post-2007, because that show was pure-awesome. 6Teen's good too, but that debuted in 2004.



I dunno about spectacular Spiderman. Didn't feel right to me. I liked original spiderman better.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2011)

I recently saw some reruns of the original, and it wasn't what my nostalgia told me it was. I mean, it wasn't bad, definitely better than a lot of stuff, but geez, when it was bad, it was _bad._


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You know, I _never_ cared for this show. I guess I was one of the few kids repulsed by it.



Thats the beauty of Ren & Stimpy. Its so disgusting and unusual that its hilarious. Ren himself is quite the psychopath. Just smoke a joint and catch an episode. It will blow your mind.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jan 5, 2011)

I miss being a little kid again and coming home and watching episodes of gooftroupe, darkwing duck............. gargoyles and other shows like that after a moderately boring day at school.


----------



## Mabel (Jan 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Spectacular Spider-Man says hi.
> 
> Finn and Jake has gotten some chuckles out of me whenever I see it, too.
> 
> EDIT: Was Code Lyoko post-2007, because that show was pure-awesome. 6Teen's good too, but that debuted in 2004.



Code Lyoko was early 2004 or 05' iirc, along with great decent lovelys like Fairly Odd Parents, Jimmy Neutron, and the like....


----------



## Glued (Jan 5, 2011)

I was born in 87. I loved the 90s.

However I can't believe no one mentioned this for the 2000s

[YOUTUBE]YDAPGLO-r4s[/YOUTUBE]

How could we possibly forget Megas XLR, one of the best of 2000s


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 5, 2011)

Cartoons today are fodder level...


----------



## The last Dalek (Jan 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I recently saw some reruns of the original, and it wasn't what my nostalgia told me it was. I mean, it wasn't bad, definitely better than a lot of stuff, but geez, when it was bad, it was _bad._



Both that and X-men TAS were good in there time but they havnt aged well at all.

Godtachi you think EMH and Spectaculer Spider-Man are fodder level. 

Cartoons today are ment to entertain the kids of today and they have different tastes to us there tastes arnt neceseraly worst it just seems that way to us.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 5, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> Both that and X-men TAS were good in there time but they havnt aged well at all..



to be fair..Apocs monologuing certainly has aged very well he remains..bad ass 

and the series intro itself was always awesome even now


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 5, 2011)

one of the worst output of the 90s
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGEJDKJdPGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 5, 2011)

Ah screw it I realize I was looking through nostalgic glasses.
2000 to 2010 had some really good cartoons, and I forgot that I'll still ocassionaly watch reruns of fairly odd parents.
Problem though is that the good shit, doesn't last long, and I swear it's not on at reasonable times.

I'd like to think Cubix and other stuff also counted as cartoons but I can't tell if they're anime.

I didn't like he-man and I can't get myself to watch Thundercats.


----------



## Purpledrank (Jan 5, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> one of the worst output of the 90s
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGEJDKJdPGg[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]p0j0lO7uQBo[/YOUTUBE]
Are you kidding me even the bad stuff is good.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 5, 2011)

Street fighter cartoon like the live action movie ventured into so bad it's good. There might not be other cartoons like that but when most of the stuff is good then like 1/10 of every cartoon made being bad won't matter because when they were good, they were good.


----------



## Glued (Jan 5, 2011)

You want so bad its good, I'll give you so bad its good.

[YOUTUBE]38VBv0ZenZU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]GgQ5Wa4s_EQ[/YOUTUBE]

However despite its horrible animation, F4 90s series introduced me to my favorite character of all time, take a guess who it is.

The show was campy as hell, but there were some great moments.


----------



## Purpledrank (Jan 5, 2011)

How did reed know they are sinking to the center of the earth? XD
Susan is so useless in the cartoons


----------



## Glued (Jan 5, 2011)

Purpledrank said:


> How did reed know they are sinking to the center of the earth? XD
> Susan is so useless in the cartoons



He's Reed Richards, he knows.

As for Sue, one time she went psycho dominatrix on the rest of the F4.


----------



## Glued (Jan 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]yJEtd0bUlBc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]2NDNYP-ynmQ[/YOUTUBE]

I can't believe they let Sue wear that on a Kids television show.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 5, 2011)

well it was the 90's. they figured Kids should know and that things aren't as people try to make it seem


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 6, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> [YOUTUBE]yJEtd0bUlBc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]2NDNYP-ynmQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I can't believe they let Sue wear that on a Kids television show.



On the bright side, at least he didn't bitch slap her out of being evil, like Reed did in the comics. surprised the verbal abuse actually got through the censors though


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 6, 2011)

Max fucking Steel, this show was the shit.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbM6-PTCXxs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2011)

^That show was shit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 6, 2011)

Also Action Man

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4tafCypDgc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 6, 2011)

we forgot freakazoid


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 6, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> not to mention even the animals where for some unknown reason..cute to look at



I didn't know you were a furry 



Ben Grimm said:


> I was born in 87



Same here, actually



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> we forgot freakazoid



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iF96BunNIw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 6, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I didn't know you were a furry



now that wasn't exactly a confession 




Endless Mike said:


> Same here, actually



damn I'm older then you...




Endless Mike said:


> I
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iF96BunNIw[/YOUTUBE]



great show..loved the huntsmen skit

the show about super hero dogs..that followed was a mix..of good and cheesy

Earth Worm Jim was just..epic


----------



## The last Dalek (Jan 6, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> to be fair..Apocs monologuing certainly has aged very well he remains..bad ass
> 
> and the series intro itself was always awesome even now



There storylines and writing hold up but the animation is what hasnt aged well (probably because of a combination of the character models being to detaild and Spidey not being allowed to punch annyone). 

Know Batman TAS is a show that aged well.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 6, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> Spidey not being allowed to punch annyone)



Wait, what?


----------



## Glued (Jan 6, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Wait, what?



90s spider-man could only we people and kick them.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 6, 2011)

That's ridiculous


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 6, 2011)

I LOl'd hard when he grabbed kingpins shoulder and tried to restrain him..like a special ed teacher or something and fisk..was in mid conversation and just casually bitch punched him and sent him flying into a computer in one episode

it was hilarious...fuck is TAS fisk stronger then Classic Fisk..that bear hug..he gave spidey nearly killed him in one ep


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 6, 2011)

No Adams Family? I am dissappointed


----------



## Vei (Jan 6, 2011)

Is this even a competition? Cartoons of the 90s were the best hands down.  It was actually worth it waking up early to watch them and I even remember Cartoon Cartoon Fridays...those were good times. I have so many fond memories associated with them.
Cartoons now are vulgar and unappealing...imo, examples include The Mighty Bee, Chowder, Back at the Barnyard, Flapjack, Total Drama Island (or something, they changed the title, right?), and a few others. I pity the children who know nothing different than the useless garbage that's aired on Cartoon Network and Nickelodeon nowadays.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 6, 2011)

This was made like this to show the supremacy of the 90's cartoons  

Freakazoid was absolutely epic. > and baby loony toons was alright, as well as some other shows. I think cartoon network lost all respect when they got rid of toonami.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 6, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> now that wasn't exactly a confession
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Road Rovers?



Endless Mike said:


> Wait, what?



Spider-man do to executive meddling couldn't punch anybody because he was the hero.


----------



## Glued (Jan 6, 2011)

he can tornado suplex carnage off of tall buildings, but punching is a nonono. hilarious


----------



## eHav (Jan 6, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> old school eighties and nineties toons where better quality
> 
> no one has the balls to make something as dark and serious as Batman: TAS and gargoyles...in this PC hypersensitive world we live in
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoIkMEkfWd8[/YOUTUBE]



kids are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) these days because of that crap about "protecting them" from pretty normal things. too many kids shows and cartoons being dumbed down to retarded levels nowdays


----------



## Akatora (Jan 6, 2011)

surely i can see some kids needing to be with their parents to watch something like The land before time but really once they're 4 years old it shouldn't be a problem

I find teletopis to be so,e of the most disturbing stuff ever shown to kids


perhaps we're trying to make the kids grow up in a perfect life one without error to try and compete with machines, but why ompete with machines when you get more out of doing what machines can't


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 6, 2011)

Akatora said:


> surely i can see some kids needing to be with their parents to watch something like The land before time but really once they're 4 years old it shouldn't be a problem
> 
> I find teletopis to be so,e of the most disturbing stuff ever shown to kids
> 
> ...



How is Teletubbies disturbing of all things?


----------



## Stroev (Jan 6, 2011)

Now while I won't say all modern shows are bad(I can name like 3 easily), 90's rapestomp.

17 pages is never too late to say so.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 6, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> How is Teletubbies disturbing of all things?



How the heck is not disturbing to see? When I was a kid that baby face sun scared the hell out of me. Besides, one of them was gay.


----------



## Glued (Jan 6, 2011)

Its not just about censors, there is a general lack of magic, check out these scenes from 

We're Back and Iron Giant. You can be sweet, lovey dovey and childish while still creating a work of art.

[YOUTUBE]gv4DQAPoXVk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ITnyyYfULQA[/YOUTUBE]

compare these to the animated Sinbad or Road to El Dorado.


----------



## Purpledrank (Jan 6, 2011)

What CN shows now [YOUTUBE]sML09Q0oDYE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 6, 2011)

Purpledrank said:


> What CN shows now [YOUTUBE]sML09Q0oDYE[/YOUTUBE]



You mean rip offs from original Japanese comedy that fails in comparison?


----------



## Purpledrank (Jan 6, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> You mean rip offs from original Japanese comedy that fails in comparison?



Yes. 
This doesn't fail though
[YOUTUBE]gnSyQkZDBAI[/YOUTUBE] (G4 and all that)
and this fails [YOUTUBE]1EYCnZ1ZeXY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 6, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> How the heck is not disturbing to see? When I was a kid that baby face sun scared the hell out of me. Besides, one of them was gay.



it's not that it's disturbing it's that it's inane dribble that does not prepare kids in any way for the world beyond mommy and daddy's house and that makes it irredeemable 

Barney's another example it murdered edutainment for kids and forced sesame street to dumb itself down to compete (PBS going ass backwards retarded for the last sixteen or so years also helps)

the fact that the mondo douches who own Barney viciously sue any one who complains..for slander..and any one tries to parody..for copyright violations and..refuses to change anything..while telling critics "we'll sue if you keep this up"

is pretty disgusting..what was done to the land before time series is pretty insulting...and the fact that Batman TAS has to be aired at one AM on Disney XD and that they consider it heavier then fucking Naruto (a show about child soldiers chasing a treasonous terrorist and who follows an insane megalomaniac while a group of psychotic killers and British East India Company/Mercenary analogs go after a fourteen year old to soul rip and murder )  is pretty fucking twisted


----------



## Glued (Jan 6, 2011)

Reality show cartoons, seriously.

It seems that everything cartoon network is making is nothing more than parodies rather than actual shows with substance and back bone.


----------



## Glued (Jan 6, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> it's not that it's disturbing it's that it's inane dribble that does not prepare kids in any way for the world beyond mommy and daddy's house and that makes it irredeemable
> 
> Barney's another example it murdered edutainment for kids and forced sesame street to dumb itself down to compete (PBS going ass backwards retarded for the last sixteen or so years also helps)
> 
> ...



CGI and anime are the new generation, we must deal with it. Adelaide, the guys that produced stuff like MIB, GKR Project, Big Guy Rusty, Extreme Ghost Busters, and Godzilla the Series, Jumanji, well the last series they produced was spectacular Spider-man and Boondocks. Dreamworks basically gave up 2D animation after Sinbad bottomed out. DIC best thing they've produced in a while is Dinosquad, these were the same guys that produced carmen sandiego.

Disney tried going back to 2D with Princess and Frog and Lilo and Stitch. They even planned to do it with with Tangled, but instead made it 3D.

Only good news is that Disney now owns marvel. This could lead to good things


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 6, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> it's not that it's disturbing it's that it's inane dribble that does not prepare kids in any way for the world beyond mommy and daddy's house and that makes it irredeemable
> 
> Barney's another example it murdered edutainment for kids a*nd forced sesame street to dumb itself down to compete* (PBS going ass backwards retarded for the last sixteen or so years also helps)
> 
> ...


So that's the reason I've never liked Sesame Street.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 6, 2011)

We forgot Megaman. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ufVQIUEiYc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 6, 2011)

some of the best worst video game shows from the 90's
prepare for lulz 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw5i-1COGLE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_hbAgpx_tM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIkxocQoaHA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLZIWZszuh8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y-zLJpUMtk&feature=related[YOUTUBE]
[/YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00W42aJzPC4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y-zLJpUMtk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00W42aJzPC4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Purpledrank (Jan 6, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> some of the best worst video game shows from the 90's
> prepare for lulz
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1Y-zLJpUMtk[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]00W42aJzPC4[/YOUTUBE]


It didn't seem right to me


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 6, 2011)

I haven't seen any Disney cartoon of today. In which case, Disney cartoon's of old win by default. besides, Lion-king origina, little mermaid, aladdin 1 + return of jafar, etc takes this. Even Disney agree's they're classic and put to shame whatever crap they're making now. Walt Disney even said it in an interview...
\
Edit: I just noticed you also included generic cartoons. That being the case, I should mention Gargolythes season 1, x-men in the 90's, etc are pretty much unchallenged.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 6, 2011)

Zelda was from the late eighties iirc


----------



## Akatora (Jan 6, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> How is Teletubbies disturbing of all things?



what the others have said + the apperance of the teletubs is disturbing

and it's disgusting that due to globalization many kids in my country are interduced to them instead of "bamse" our original show with a guy in a costume


It's strange to say but Bamse is actually something alot of parent enjoy to since he act like a kid not like a baby.
aka if you by accident do something that hurts him he does worse back at you.(typical for kids)
he is VERY selfish and his voice sound like his high 


That's the kind of kids shows one should grow up with


----------



## The810kid (Jan 6, 2011)

I think a better question for this thread would have been when were cartoons better in the 80's or the 90's because todays cartoons don't hold a candle.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 6, 2011)

I just remmebered TNMT back when I was like 7 or 8 was pretty awesome. That's the only version of the series worth a damn in cartoon form. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I was born in 87. I loved the 90s.


Damn, you make me feel old(1980 here). 



> However I can't believe no one mentioned this for the 2000s
> 
> [YOUTUBE]YDAPGLO-r4s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> How could we possibly forget Megas XLR, one of the best of 2000s


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll just toss this out here..the biggest argument that's killed quality kids shows..like we had growing up..is that violence and the dark themes..or the craziness desensitized kids and made them extremely violent they cite tragedies like Columbine as evidence and demand an adherence to a more PC dummed down softer medium

my thing is this..does any one remember the Gargoyles ep where broadway accidentally blasts..Eliza with her own gun when he moronically fiddles with it? a gun awareness ep..that parents of ours demanded no less..yes? normally I don;t go for that heavy handed preachy crap but they did it well they did it right and left a fucking imprint..on you

how about Superman TAS legacy? or heart of Ice or that Ep where clayface spawned a sentient copy that Robin crushed on who ended up dying for him?

Heart of Ice made you think man back then and in a good way too it probably left a huger moral impact...I think then the Gun ep...allot of them did..Zeta's original appearance in BB was also a good one...hell the Episode with mister Freeze..was one that really got your brain tinkering

they may have been violent but they taught you lessons

today you got..mind numbing bullshit..like Barney and crap (with sesame street watered down) that teaches you..no matter how badly you fuck up..you can just say sorry and everything will be okay..no punishment no nothing..your all special man..and can be anything you want shoot for the skies

parents being less involved too and then fly into an outrage when "batman pummels a badguy and mister Freeze does something deep and emotional (seriously any time Vic showed up..you got a think'n he was just awesome for those type of stories) they fly into a panic...

so you graduate from that say around seven or so into..the more "serious" cartoons..which usually was what tempered that sense of self entitlement..bullshit that the tripe you watch when your younger brands into your soul...and instead of some middle ground that can teach you the harder lessons in a less painful but still emotional manner...

you get chowder..and shit like that..which is stupid non challenging..and a god damn LSD trip...seriously I'm convinced these clowns animate that crap blitzed out of their minds...so instead of something that gets you more aware..something that imparts you heavy messages you can go and discuss with your parents and maybe get some serious insight that helps you grow up...while escaping into crazy awesome over the top fun (gi joe transformers voltron thundercats he man etc etc) you get..well you get a gigantic hunk of unstimulated..unprofessional "feel ashamed for yourself if your a producer of this crap" that just fucks you up

so you go into..your preteen years/ teen years..with out that and honestly..it fucks you up the new shit especially the early shit leaves you with  almost no sense of right or wrong or shades of gray...a sense of self entitlement..and no concept of what it means to shut up and earn yourself what you need

and I say this and maybe its messed up..but how many school shootings..and irresponsible stupidity...petty crimes..and just out and out raw moronically poor decisions...that lead to idiocy like dying in a sand box emulating your favorite character...to the more severe shit...happen now compared to in our day?

and for the record no I'm not blaming the quality of modern cartoons for this shit..but I';m just saying..an over all lack of..quality stuff that makes the gears work and what have you..likely does at least some what contribute 

I don't really have any more to say..honestly.


.so Ill just conclude it with this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUcKJflBG8Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRcXRiZpxGI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXjOqipqnmo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F90nxOlsm1s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

aint nothing from today that matches..this stuff man


----------



## Glued (Jan 7, 2011)

Superman series was great except for the fact how rushed it was. 

There was a scene in Superman where Darkseid murders Dan Turpin right in front of Superman and then just walks away. Even made Dan Turpin in the image of Jack Kirby and had a rabbi present at the funeral.

In fact in the 2003 turtle series, Donatello meets Jack Kirby.

[Youtube]46hmjMmCFVs[/Youtube]


----------



## superbatman86 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> The death of Vizeier from War Planets and Dinobot from Beastwars


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Glued (Jan 7, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> today you got..mind numbing bullshit..like Barney and crap (with sesame street watered down) that teaches you..no matter how badly you fuck up..you can just say sorry and everything will be okay..no punishment no nothing..your all special man..and can be anything you want shoot for the skies
> 
> parents being less involved too and then fly into an outrage when "batman pummels a badguy and mister Freeze does something deep and emotional (seriously any time Vic showed up..you got a think'n he was just awesome for those type of stories) they fly into a panic...
> 
> so you graduate from that say around seven or so into..the more "serious" cartoons..which usually was what tempered that sense of self entitlement..bullshit that the tripe you watch when your younger brands into your soul...and instead of some middle ground that can teach you the harder lessons in a less painful but still emotional manner...



Alright there aint nothing wrong with sesame street. I also enjoyed Shining Time Station and Theodore Tugboat, not ashamed of it. A lot of it can be funny and educational.

And I doubt a seven year old is capable of developing that level of snobbery after watching Batman. Hell, I enjoyed Fantastic Four just as much if not more than Batman.




> you get chowder..and shit like that..which is stupid non challenging..and a god damn LSD trip...seriously I'm convinced these clowns animate that crap blitzed out of their minds...so instead of something that gets you more aware..something that imparts you heavy messages you can go and discuss with your parents and maybe get some serious insight that helps you grow up...while escaping into crazy awesome over the top fun (gi joe transformers voltron thundercats he man etc etc) you get..well you get a gigantic hunk of unstimulated..unprofessional "feel ashamed for yourself if your a producer of this crap" that just fucks you up


Do you not what Kids Next Door, Chowder, and League of Super Evil and all those other stuff are, they are parodies. Rather than taking time for real story telling and character development, they opt to making fun of genres and reduced to imitation. 

Anyone without USA channel wouldn't be able to get at stuff like Street Sharks, the newer episodes. Captain Simian was shown really early before most kids even woke up from bed. 

Look at Lilo and Stitch, it was a masterpiece of hand drawn scenes. 

Ultimately a lot of it comes down to cost.



> so you go into..your preteen years/ teen years..with out that and honestly..it fucks you up the new shit especially the early shit leaves you with  almost no sense of right or wrong or shades of gray...a sense of self entitlement..and no concept of what it means to shut up and earn yourself what you need



Huh, I doubt cartoons have that level of effect,.



> and I say this and maybe its messed up..but how many school shootings..and irresponsible stupidity...petty crimes..and just out and out raw moronically poor decisions...that lead to idiocy like dying in a sand box emulating your favorite character...to the more severe shit...happen now compared to in our day?
> 
> and for the record no I'm not blaming the quality of modern cartoons for this shit..but I';m just saying..an over all lack of..quality stuff that makes the gears work and what have you..likely does at least some what contribute
> 
> I don't really have any more to say..honestly



Japan has the most violent cartoons imaginable, yet they have pretty low levels of crime.

Overall the lack of quality cartoon animation boils straight down to money. Princess and Frog and lilo and Stitch really tried to  revive it. Power Puff girls movie bottomed out. We were supposed to get a Samurai Jack movie, but we never did due tot he failure of the POwer Puff Girl movie. But CGI is just plain cheaper. Plus, why should I make my own cartoon when I can just take an overseas anime and dub it English.

Hell I remember Fox even had an anime Fridays.

Cheapness, greed and etc...

Batman: Brave and The Bold is great quality work and its sad people don't give it a chance.

TFA: Transformers Animated ran three seasons and actually had a long arching plot

And I can't believe I haven't put this up

The best of 2000s, SAMURAI JACK

[YOUTUBE]6jgDEmW9nlU[/YOUTUBE]

Work of Art
[YOUTUBE]yi7K-P5UgCw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jan 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]A-_-8D8R4CU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]K5eAafpheKU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]0_uYJySWlco[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]vpXM9bj-WPU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]x3NhMJN4EWo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]_L3Fi30ooaI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Alright there aint nothing wrong with sesame street. I also enjoyed Shining Time Station and Theodore Tugboat, not ashamed of it. A lot of it can be funny and educational.



mister Rogers Captain kangaroo fraggle rock...i'm not saying these shows wheren't awesome I'm with you man..they rocked

it's just they got retardefied in recent years





Ben Grimm said:


> Do you not what Kids Next Door, Chowder, and League of Super Evil and all those other stuff are, they are parodies. Rather than taking time for real story telling and character development, they opt to making fun of genres and reduced to imitation.



never said all of it sucked



Ben Grimm said:


> Look at Lilo and Stitch, it was a masterpiece of hand drawn scenes.
> 
> Ultimately a lot of it comes down to cost.



lilo's voice actress is samara from the ring



Ben Grimm said:


> Huh, I doubt cartoons have that level of effect,.



you might be surprised I mean I don't think they affected the majority of us that way but in a house where both your parents work and your left largely on your own?



Ben Grimm said:


> Japan has the most violent cartoons imaginable, yet they have pretty low levels of crime.



to be fair they have iirc an extremely high suicide rate and spawned one of the nastiest MAFIA's of the modern age

but what ever blaming violent anime entirely on that's out right stupid




Ben Grimm said:


> Hell I remember Fox even had an anime Fridays.



nuttin wrong with that but benching your own quality work..in favor..of stuff like chowder is...gugh





Ben Grimm said:


> Batman: Brave and The Bold is great quality work and its sad people don't give it a chance.
> 
> TFA: Transformers Animated ran three seasons and actually had a long arching plot



like I said earlier this gen has diamonds in the rough



Ben Grimm said:


> And I can't believe I haven't put this up
> 
> The best of 2000s, SAMURAI JACK
> 
> ...



Jack came about before the dark ages..though and yeah it was truly great


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 7, 2011)

A few cartoons today (post 2005) are alright, at best.

But 90s cartoons made me wake up in the morning to watch them.

/endthread


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 7, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> A few cartoons today (post 2005) are alright, at best.
> 
> But 90s cartoons made me wake up in the morning to watch them.
> 
> /endthread



The ones of today aren't alright to me. They don't have that same flare, that emotion that you felt from the others! the 90's cartoons are practically what I felt. I felt what they were trying to say and they engrossed you into it.


----------



## Shagia Frost (Jan 7, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> 1) Which one do you like more and why?


The Simpsons because  they are just simply good.


TeenRyu said:


> 2)which one is more appealing and why?


Looney tunes. I remember as kids I always enjoyed watching those Looney Tunes cartoon, seeing Bugs Bunny tricking Elmer Fudd, Leghorn beating on the mug, Daffy Duck competing against Bugs Bunny, Wild E. setting traps for Roadrunner, Speedy Gonzales shouting, ehay!


TeenRyu said:


> 3)overall, which is more epic?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM5Gwzk3Vfc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 7, 2011)

Disney's Recess.
Lion King (movie).
Do I win a prize?


----------



## Darkness22 (Jan 8, 2011)

Neither one I would rather choose from mid1930s-1980s when we have classic Roadrunner, Looneytoons, Popeye, Bugs bunny, etc

1: Because I Love the funny antics
3ont tell me Popeye owning Nazis or destroying Martians isn't FTW
2:I find them much more appealing because Old toons are awesome


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 8, 2011)

Darkness22 said:


> 3ont tell me Popeye owning Nazis or destroying Martians isn't FTW
> e



Popeye trolling the Japanese Navy and mistaking IJN anti artillery machine gun fire for mosquitos when getting shot in the face was LOL

plus "GET BACK HER'YA JAPANZIES!!" as he chases the ship..

I mean it's racists but its just..so quaint...it's hilarious 

plus Donald duck parodying Hitler Charlie Chaplin style was just


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2011)

Disney cartoons top Looney Toons cartoons IMO


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 8, 2011)

I always hated Bugs Bunny. Wanted Daffy to beat him every single time they got paired up in a short.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 8, 2011)

Cartoon Network may actually have a decent show with the new Young Justice series but other than that we are still in a recession for good cartoons.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 9, 2011)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> I just remmebered TNMT back when I was like 7 or 8 was pretty awesome. That's the only version of the series worth a damn in cartoon form. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.



you remember Shredder? didn't he sound familiar? 

yeah that was Carl Banks from fresh of Bel air man


----------



## Purpledrank (Jan 9, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> you remember Shredder? didn't he sound familiar?
> 
> yeah that was Carl Banks from fresh of Bel air man



[YOUTUBE]acqgIB5itqE[/YOUTUBE]
It's true.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 9, 2011)

Mandark and Dexter solo this shit with prep provided you get them to work together.

On a serious note, Rocko's Modern Life is better than 90% of all the shit shown today.


----------



## iander (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't think including stuff from the 80s with the 90s is fair.  Nor do I think including in the 90s something that started in 98 or 99 and had most of its run in the 2000s is fair.

Though I would still easily say that the 90s stuff was far superior.

A less clear question would be if it was 80s vs 90s vs 2000's.  

I am kind of biased having grown up in the 90s so I don't really know much about cartoons from the 2000's.


----------



## Xaosin (Jan 9, 2011)

I grew up mostly watching anime, but I still miss some of the classic shows I use to watch.

Tiny-toon adventures, Histeria, Woody-Wood pecker,Freakazoid,Angry Beavers,Real Monsters, Tom and Jerry classics, and I very vaguely remember glimpses of _The Transformers_: G1, which I still consider the best and only transformers.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HW7YTWeg20[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3sCTCB8nXc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3sCTCB8nXc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s9BAGnHM-4&playnext=1&list=PL67FA359CB648204C&index=21[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0MfdQVhFtw[/YOUTUBE]

*Sigh*

The only cartoon that really has any potential now is _Adventure Time_, but the 2nd season is swiftly losing it's magic and it really cannot stack up.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't know about Adventure Time. It doesn't appeal to me, I honestly can't say I like it.


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2011)

Gargoyles bitches


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 12, 2011)

Bender said:


> Gargoyles bitches



And it was a Disney cartoon.

HAIL.


----------



## SYSC (Jan 12, 2011)

Dragonball Z, Angry Beavers, Animaniacs, Catdog,Cow and Chicken,DarkwingDuck, Dexters Lab, Doug, Mighty Ducks, Johnny Bravo, Pinky and the Brain, Powerpuff Girls, Pokemon, Sailor Moon, Rugrats, Rocket Power, Sherlock Holmes in the 22nd Century, Pepper Ann, Tiny Toon Adventures, Recess, Hey Arnold, Arthur, Captain Planet, Magic School Bus, Digimon, Winnie the Pooh, Hercules...

And the greatest being Courage the Cowardly Dog. But still I miss them all


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 12, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And it was a Disney cartoon.
> 
> HAIL.



 indeed


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Mandark and Dexter solo this shit with prep provided you get them to work together.
> 
> On a serious note, Rocko's Modern Life is better than 90% of all the shit shown today.




Good god this post=truth


----------



## superbatman86 (Jan 13, 2011)

Quailman owns your soul and you like it.


----------



## Million (Jan 13, 2011)

Optimus prime solos


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 13, 2011)

Modern Cartoons lose simply because they all suck massive cock.


----------



## Glued (Jan 13, 2011)

Avatar had three expanding archs leading up to final ending.

The only 90s series that I know that pulled off something like that was War Planets, Beast Wars, Roughnecks and Exosquad.

Roughnecks had multiple campaigns, but the ending never came.

Exosquad, they finally beat the Neosapians, but it was left ambiguous as aliens arrived in the final episodes.

War Planets ended with the Beast planet being transported far away. Like 80,000 light years.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jan 13, 2011)

Old old old freakazoid that is all.


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 13, 2011)

I used to love watching Rocko's Modern Life.



And I've been watching Hey Arnold! because someone uploaded a lot of the episodes.

The only good one left is Spongebob (at times, not always) and it's no surprise that the creators of Rocko's Modern Life had a lot to do with it.

And of course, classic Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles FTW.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone see that TV special? It was some kind of anniversary thing that was talking about the origins and development of Spongebob?

Some dudes on their were saying that SB is the best cartoon ever made.

I raged.


----------

